# My baby came last week! **Watning long**



## Holldoll

I've been going through withdrawals to get on here and update everyone!!! 

I went into labor on Thursday night. My friend and I went for a walk and during the walk I started to have strong contractions 2-3 mins. apart. We walked for about an hour and a half when I finally decided this was labor. I called Frank, who was just leaving his office and told him it was go time. We went to the hospital about 9:00 pm. When we got to the hospital I was dilated to a 5 so they admitted me.

I walked the halls some more and kept walking until they wanted to monitor me. I was having strong contractions when I was walking and as soon as I would lie in the bed they would all but stop. At 11:30 the doula, MJ, came. We walked until 1:00 when I was only dilated to a 5/6. We decided to start me on pitocin to get labor to really start going. It definitely got things really going. By 5:00 I was still only dilated to a 5/6. They decided to break my waters to see if that would help. That REALLY made the contractions strong. For two more hours I had really intense contractions but only dilated to 6/7.

MJ had to leave at 8:00 to go to work at the clinic. I had to make a decision to labor with just Frank and I or get an epidural. I was so worried that I would go another 12 hours, or at the very least, another 3 or 4 and still not do anything. I didn't think I could hang in there that long. I was so tired (I'd been awake 26 hrs. at this point and hadn't eaten since 2:00 on Thursday)! So after lots of stressing about it and begging and trying to decide what to do, I finally decided the epidural was the way I needed to go.

I was really disappointed and had a lot of guilt and bad feelings about not being able to have a completely natural birth that I wanted. Isabella was "sunny side up" so I was having LOTS of back labor. After getting the epidural, within 30 mins. I was in heaven! In two hours I went from an 8 to a 10 and 100% effaced without even realizing it!

At 10:00 I started pushing. I pushed for about an hour before the doctor came into catch the baby. After her head came out, it got very scary. My friend Amber was video taping it, and the dr. said "turn off the camera! I need help in here!" Immediately, 5 nurses came swarming in. One jumped on top of me and two grabbed my legs and pulled them in positions I didn't think I could move. I had no idea what was going on. I had to push for 4 mins. straight without stopping. The cord was around her neck and her shoulders were stuck in my pelvis. The nurses and doctor were amazing. As soon as the pulled her out we knew what she was so stuck. Immediately the doctor exclaimed, "She huge! 10 lbs. at least!" 2 of the nurses whisked her off and immediately started oxygen and bagging her. She wasn't doing so well. It took them about 30 mins. to get her stabilized enough that I could see her, I got to hold her for about 2 mins. and then they whisked her to the nursery. She was there for about 3 hours and then finally I got to hold my baby.

She ended up being 10 lbs. 8 oz. and 21" long. I'm glad I didn't go over due!! 

The dr. that delivered her, MJ, and my OB all said they couldn't believe she even made it down the birth canal because she is so big!

Her face is VERY bruised from the cord being around her neck. When I held her, I kept thinking, if I didn't know this is who just came out of me, I wouldn't think she was my baby, because her skin was so dark! At first she couldn't move her right arm because of stretched nerve in her neck from her shoulders being stuck, but that movement is coming back and it should be fine. She's starting to get normal coloring now too.

She is doing really well now. She's breastfeeding well and is a good baby. Everyone that walks into our room exclaims, "Wow, that is a big baby!"

She is still checked into the hospital. I got discharged on Sunday, but they are letting me stay in my room with her (they don't have a nursery here, so she has to stay in the room). Because of the extensive bruising she has really high bilirubin levels sso she's got jaundice. It got into the almost scary levels and is slowly coming down. They keep testing her every 12 hours, they should be in soon to take blood again and I should know within the hour if we get to go home. I'm not really worried about the jaundice, because it's no longer close to the dangerous range, but I'm going stir crazy and want to just go home. 

Here's the link to a slideshow: https://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii314/holldol777/?action=view&current=efa7b965.pbw


----------



## Serene123

Wow! How much did she end up weighing? Congratulations and WELL DONE!


----------



## sammie18

CONGRATS!VERY CUTE!!! Shes beautifull! I LOVED your little photo slide show to :)


----------



## Serene123

I am just watching the slideshow and she is beautiful!


----------



## charveyron

Congratulations to you both, she may have been a big baby but she still looks so cute and tiny in Daddies arms!! :pink:


----------



## Holldoll

She was 10 lbs. 8 oz and 21." 

Thank you, I think she is beautiful, but I'm a little bias!


----------



## Serene123

10lb 8oz? Wow! I was 10lb and 3/4 of an ounce. I never made it through the birth canal though. What a clever little baby you have there! I was hoping someone would've had their baby over the weekend.


----------



## AquaDementia

wow holly, I am so glad for you!!
She is a cutie and is really big, she loved being in you that is for sure!!


----------



## nikky0907

Congrats,she's beautiful!


----------



## Uvlollypop

shes huge!! but very very cute! well done mummy!


----------



## AquaDementia

Did you tear at all?


----------



## cheeky_carrie

:cloud9: Congratulations and well done !!!!!!!!! shes gorgeous and yip WOW big girl hehe

hpoe your both ok xx


----------



## cupcake

congrats- shes such a cutie, I am glad everything turned out well and well done for pushing out such a big baby! what did they tell you her estimated weight was?


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations and WOW what a woman giving birth to a 10lb 8oz baby !!!!

She is beautiful

:crib:


----------



## elles28

Congrats on your beautiful baby girl she is totally adorable & you look amazing!!


----------



## missjess

Congrats shes soo pretty!!!!


----------



## polo_princess

awww shes gorgeous!! I cant believe she was so big!!


----------



## biteable

huge congrats,shes gorgeous xx


----------



## bluebell

Congrats on your new arrival :cloud9: she is gorgeous!!

xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations she is gorgeous. The slide show was lovely.


----------



## Tezzy

wow Holly! thats amazing! 

your little girl is gorgeous xxx


----------



## sonny

Congratulations Holldoll,she is absolutely gorgeous.
Bit of a shocker on the weight!! obviously been feeding her very well while inside you!
Hope you are well and are both home soon :hugs:


----------



## Holldoll

AquaDementia said:


> Did you tear at all?

Oh yeah! I had 3rd degree tearing. The nurse that was helping with the pushing was really good and letting it go slow, but once she came out she ripped me a new one! 

She actually didn't come out face up, she came out on her side, that's why she was so stuck. Her cone-head was on the side of her head, not the back.


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! She is adorable! :hugs:


----------



## Deise

Wow Holl! Congrats!! Shes a doll!!


----------



## Holldoll

sonny said:


> Bit of a shocker on the weight!! obviously been feeding her very well while inside you!

That's exactly what the dr. said and when the placenta came out, she said it was the biggest one she'd ever seen, it weighed more than 4 lbs. and I guess the umbilical cord was huge. 

I was worried because I'd gained 47 lbs, but between her and the placenta alone, I lost 15 so I figure I lost about 20 lbs. just by giving birth! I can't wait to go home and weigh myself!


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations, she is lovely x


----------



## Margerle

gorgeous!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## PitBullMommy

She's beautiful! I'm glad things are going well now!


----------



## Samo

Congratulations!!! She's lovely :) glad she is fine and well!!


----------



## Sparky0207

Congrats, she is beautiful!


----------



## x-amy-x

She is beautiful and what an entrance into the world she made!!!! Congratulations hunny

xxx


----------



## greenkat

Congrats! She's beautiful.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations hun


----------



## clairebear

ah she is so cutexxx


----------



## debralouise

She's beautiful!
Congratulations xx xx


----------



## wannabmum

She's gorgeous, rite wee cutie!! Congrats.

xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Aww, I can't believe how big she is, lol.
She's adorable :)


----------



## smartie

Congratulations, glad you are both getting better x


----------



## BurtonBaby

OMG! She is beautiful!! Well done Holly! Let me know if there is anything you need, or anything I can do for you while you are recovering and transitioning to having your beautiful baby girl at home! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

O! I love her name too!! We considered Isabella for Erica, but we already have one in the family.


----------



## masi

She's gorgeous. Congrats to mummy, and daddy!!!


----------



## lady3

She's beautiful! Such a perfect little face. Congratulations on your very good-sized baby. And a well done to you for doing it naturally. Wow. You're my hero! =D&gt;


----------



## supernurse

Congratulations and well done. Glad to hear everything was well in the end. xx


----------



## babe2ooo

wow cant believe u went through that well done


----------



## Blob

Ahhh Congrats!! You are like wonder woman pushing her out :) She is uterly beautiful also congrats again!!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

shes a beauty aawww congrates hunni xx


----------



## maybebaby

Awww congratulations!! She is beautiful!! :hugs:


----------



## Jenny

Awww, Congrats! She's a little princess :hug:


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations hun, and a bloody well done to you! I dont know how you did it. she is beautiful i love the picture in your sig! gorgeous xxxxxxx


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats on your gorgeous girl!


----------



## pepperflake

:hug: Congratulations!


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations again love!!


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## Ann-Marie

She's gorgeous, and what a big girl :D Beautiful pics too :hug:


----------



## Carley

Congratulations, she is perfect!


----------



## kookie

shes absolutely gorgeous gongratulations xx


----------



## CK Too

Wow, what a huge but beautiful little girl. Congrats


----------



## Ema

Congrats XX


----------



## LaDY

Congrats babe...xx


----------



## Belle

congratulations!! shes a sweetie!! i was a big baby 9lb 10oz


----------



## Suz

Congrats Holly! She is perfect!!!!


----------



## SpecialGift89

That is a big baby and all the power to you for delivering her naturally. Congrats on the birth of your beautiful baby girl. x


----------



## Jem

Congrats she's beautiful! x


----------



## Christine33

Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby girl. She is so perfect and may I say a large baby - you are very lucky! 

XXX


----------



## BeckyBoo

Gorgeous!


----------



## Holldoll

Thanks everyone! I'm in love with her! She's big and beautiful!!!


----------



## Mira

Congrats on your beautiful girl!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

wow! Whata big beauty!!!:) congrats!


----------



## mickey

wow, well done :happydance:

she is absolutely beautiful, congratulations :hi:


----------



## thelilbump

congrats! well done you!


----------



## Newt

awww she is so cute, congrats


----------



## lynz

congrats she is gorgeous xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Goodness!! Some real hairy moments, I'm so pleased you are both now completely well. If only that flippin cord hadn't got involved lol.


----------



## bambikate

awww she's gorgeous x x


----------

